# Which tripod to buy for Nikon D3100?



## anmolksharma (May 18, 2013)

How good is this tripod? Simpex 333 - Simpex: Flipkart.com


My budget is <1000 and intended purpose is shooting night trails...group photos. And this will be used sparingly. My camera is Nikon D3100.


----------



## nac (May 18, 2013)

Extreme Cheapo Tripod Test (feat. Gitzo tripod) - YouTube

You decide after watching this video...


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2013)

I watched that whole video, certainly sponsored by Gitzo ie. the premium tripod tested .. nevertheless to say, was fun to watch.


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2013)

you can certainly use nikon D3100 with biggest lens as 70-300 .....but even if r taking night trails never leave ur tripod alone..always put the strap on ur neck and keep the cam on tripod..

remember ur cam will cost 25 times that of tripod...and once the dslr falls down u may have to spend 10 times the cost of this cheap tripod


----------



## Champ (May 23, 2013)

Even if want to get a cheap tripod, atleast get one with ability to hang weight, Will increase tripod stability
ur Simpex one seems to be missing this feature


----------

